
Monoids deployed - adamnemecek
https://deadbeef.me/2017/09/monoids
======
PaulHoule
Great quote:

    
    
      > Monoids are a great representation of the FP mindset
      > as it gives us a way to build complexity out 
      > of simplicity
    

What I don't get is why they call it a monoid if it is a two argument
function?

